# Looking better despite a loss



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> And after the Bucks' down-to-the-wire 87-86 loss to the Bulls, a generally upbeat tone remained in the locker room.
> 
> "I thought we looked great," said guard Michael Redd. "I think we've been looking great. We play hard and we're doing what Scott asks us to do, and that's all you can ask at this point. We're getting contributions from everybody."
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/64187432.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jennings needs to slow down and also add some muscle to his lanky frame. Lots of young talent on this team, just not sure how long it will take to gel.


----------

